

Spotify: Labels Thought We Were No Better Than The Pirate Bay - DiabloD3
http://torrentfreak.com/spotify-labels-thought-we-were-no-better-than-the-pirate-bay-131007/

======
david4096
A musician friend of mine attests to this. From the musician's perspective you
are unpaid for your work; but unlike piracy your new listeners can only share
their experience with other Spotify subscribers, further decreasing the
likelihood they'll be paid.

